# Betta faces squeee



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

Am I the only one who's favorite thing is when you get a pic of your betta facing the camera? Their little pug faces are so darn adorable!!! Does anyone else have any pics like that they'd like to share?
View attachment 722482

My little grumpy Lafayette


----------



## torileeann11 (Dec 17, 2015)

awee! So cute!

Nia says "bloop!"
View attachment 722530


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

Awwwwww and such cute little flappies too!


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I have a few. 

Here's Sammy

View attachment 722746


and Chihiro

View attachment 722754

View attachment 722762


and Kevin (Mom's late Giant)

View attachment 722770


And Angel (my late white guy)

View attachment 722738


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

Ugh, too cute, I can't ›.‹


----------



## BettaMommaHeather (Jan 22, 2016)

Our little EE Anduin.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

A few of these are blurry, but still cute. 

Sebastian
View attachment 722874


Apollo
View attachment 722882


Topaz
View attachment 722890


Rajah
View attachment 722898


Azure
View attachment 722906


----------



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

So cute ♥.♥ I can't even!


----------



## haley3k1 (Dec 20, 2015)

This girl likes to bite the glass when she begs for food, which it literally 24/7.


----------



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

Ragnarok's betta face. He's the only one that does this when I try to take pics.


----------



## jdangelo (Dec 17, 2015)

Here's my new buddy, Steve. I love that his nose always looks like he's been playing in dirt! :lol:


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Some but not all of the bettas:

My husband's Chiyome (she has cataracts)


Alastor aiming for a pellet


Antaeus 


Older photo of Xerxes


Aristocoles


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

Kirito in his styrofoam cup-cave when I first brought him home


----------



## annabeau (Aug 3, 2015)

Here's my new boy. Still un-named. I just got him today.


----------



## SheshaTheBetta (Feb 18, 2016)

c:


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

SheshaTheBetta said:


> c:


Omg that emoji looks like him!!! I'm using that from now on :mrgreen:

After further thought I guess it would be more like :c Or •n•
I'm really tired.... So maybe I'm just reading into this


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

•n•


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

Wow! What lovely colors! Nice plant too <3


----------



## zumzum5150 (Jan 17, 2016)

the facial expression of a grumpy old grouch, when some noisy kids are around..


----------



## SheshaTheBetta (Feb 18, 2016)

Swimmyfins said:


> Omg that emoji looks like him!!! I'm using that from now on :mrgreen:
> 
> After further thought I guess it would be more like :c Or •n•
> I'm really tired.... So maybe I'm just reading into this


Lol heres a modification for ya 
(>(•n•)<)


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

(>(•n•)<)


----------



## Vrisnem (Jan 25, 2016)

Clearest photo I think I have of Roan's little face. :-D


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

Here's my grump... "Seriously though, get off my lawn!"

View attachment 726746


View attachment 726754


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

A few of my faces


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

I love how betta's always look mildly disgusted with us. Like "Ew. Where is your tail. Oh well. You feed me worms so I guess you'll do."


----------



## Corvidlady (Feb 23, 2016)

Charming! Very "Grumpy Cat". 

Maybe we need a new meme?


----------



## HTageant (May 27, 2015)

lol I have a couple as well. Sorry if they are a little blurry!

Top to Bottom: Allegro, Abraham, Bowie (I just got him yesterday), Pudge, and Wraith.


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

Omg allegro looks like he has a little mouth because of that black spot. He looks so cute.


----------



## torileeann11 (Dec 17, 2015)

More!

King
View attachment 729634

View attachment 729642


Jade
View attachment 729650


Neptune
View attachment 729658


Sushi
View attachment 729666

View attachment 729674


Logan
View attachment 729682


Emmy; who is currently being treated for that gill.
View attachment 729690


----------



## HTageant (May 27, 2015)

Thanks SwimmyFins! Allegro is quite the little character. It's hard to get in focus pictures of him, because he's always zooming around his tank. :lol:


----------



## bettarina (Feb 12, 2016)

"Yes? How may I help you?" 😆









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

*Persia haz grumpy face.*

View attachment 730386


----------



## darcyismyfish (Feb 14, 2016)

So many cute faces!


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

My bff is babysitting this little girl betta. I can't handle how cute she is.
View attachment 742810


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

She also boops the glass when u put your finger in front of her. It's too much. I can't handle it.


----------



## Jacqueline7suzanne (Feb 7, 2016)

I have a hard time getting a shot from the front he's so fast


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

Little Sasuke


----------



## emptypockets (Dec 5, 2014)

Orab right before feeding time. Doing his usual wiggle dance.


----------



## Brandi1225 (Mar 15, 2016)

Here's my boy Mr.Marbles poking his head out at me!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

My newest boy, André (the giant) 


And Alastor trying to act innocent after I busted him eye a cherry shrimp (no shrimp were eaten (that I am aware of).. yet)


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Faces!!
View attachment 746826


View attachment 746850


View attachment 746866


View attachment 746874


----------



## Pyrotemis (Apr 17, 2014)

My fiesty lil demonspawn girl, Will!!


----------



## Magdalen (Mar 17, 2016)

My guy (name pending) glaring at me while I cleaned his bowl.


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

These are so undeniably cute! Here is one I got of Draco the day I got him. My other bettas won't sit still long enough for me to get a good picture


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Devil and Robins grumpy faces.


----------



## dengveevi (Aug 30, 2015)

*A few of my bettas.*

Stardust, Vertigo & Ice Cube. SIP Ice Cube.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Vincent The Glorious.
"Where's my brine shrimp!"
View attachment 750722


----------



## lucydog (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Chiyome


----------



## Rennie Sky (Feb 27, 2016)

The faces are priceless!


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

Journey was in a great mood today because she got a tank upgrade, so she was thanking me by allowing me to take an in-focus picture of her face. This is an extremely rare occurrence, usually Journ will not stay still. Her cute little frowny face is adorable, especially with her super dark eyes


----------



## KumoBetta23 (Feb 27, 2016)

One of my boys, Kai


----------



## Donatella (Mar 13, 2016)

_Rocky <3_


----------



## Darius359au (Apr 12, 2014)

Finally got a face on of speedy ,problems been speedy by name and speedy by nature ,it's the trying to get him to stand still long enough for a clear picture thats the problem :-(




edit - got another one ,just missed a full on flare but got the full grump


----------



## nessabetta (Feb 26, 2016)

My Arrow _(Sorry, can't take pictures. XD)_


----------

